
The class pay gap: why it pays to be privileged - leoc
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/feb/07/the-class-pay-gap-why-it-pays-to-be-privileged
======
leoc
This strikes me as a somewhat better treatment of much the same topic as the
"The $2 Million Urinal: Why Hard Work Doesn’t Cut It" article
[http://behavioralscientist.org/the-2-million-urinal-why-
hard...](http://behavioralscientist.org/the-2-million-urinal-why-hard-work-
doesnt-cut-it/) which trended here recently
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19328451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19328451)
. So I resubmitted it even though it's had a couple of submissions already in
the past month or so
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19110001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19110001)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19249317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19249317)
).

